# English Speaking Universities in Valencia Spain.



## Survivor_92 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me the names of some English speaking universities in Valencia Spain please.. I want to go to a university where all my classes will be in English because I do not speak Spanish. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Survivor_92 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me the names of some English speaking universities in Valencia Spain please.. I want to go to a university where all my classes will be in English because I do not speak Spanish. Thank you.


:welcome:

I don't know if it's possible to do all studies in English at a Spanish university - but according to the Universidad de Valencia you can do some studies in English

Universidad de Valencia. Acceso a la Universidad

if you have a google you will find other universities - why not have a look at their websites or contact them directly?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is one where you can understand the language, much closer to your home, where you don't have to learn the Spanish language.
The University of the West Indies at St. Augustine, Trinidad and Tobago


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Survivor_92 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me the names of some English speaking universities in Valencia Spain please.. I want to go to a university where all my classes will be in English because I do not speak Spanish. Thank you.


You're having a laugh, surely?!

Why would Spanish Universities, in Spain, teach entirely in English????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You're having a laugh, surely?!
> 
> Why would Spanish Universities, in Spain, teach entirely in English????


Because English is THE international language - at the moment anyway. Universities all over the world have degree and Masters programmes entirely in English because it's the language that moves business.
You could also ask why a huge percentage of companies in Spain spend money for _years _on English language training programmes? The answer is probably because past generations didn't learn it sufficiently well at university, but this and future generations will be able to (if the programmes aren't cut of course)
Having said that I'm not sure if there are any public universities that offer an all English programme, but there are private ones. Try Carlos III Madrid for info about public universities offering this option.


----------



## Survivor_92 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Because English is THE international language - at the moment anyway. Universities all over the world have degree and Masters programmes entirely in English because it's the language that moves business.
> You could also ask why a huge percentage of companies in Spain spend money for _years _on English language training programmes? The answer is probably because past generations didn't learn it sufficiently well at university, but this and future generations will be able to (if the programmes aren't cut of course)
> Having said that I'm not sure if there are any public universities that offer an all English programme, but there are private ones. Try Carlos III Madrid for info about public universities offering this option.


Couldn't have said it better myself. English is the international language so I am a bit disappointed that my classes will not be in English when I was applying at the university of Valencia. I did not know about the private universities, thank you I will check them out.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW, sorry, I stand corrected.


Whilst I know that English IS the international language of choice, I just couldn't imagine entire university courses being in English.


----------



## Survivor_92 (Feb 15, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> WOW, sorry, I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> Whilst I know that English IS the international language of choice, I just couldn't imagine entire university courses being in English.


maybe my request sounded strange? But I really did not think so because in other European countries Italy, France, Sweden it is not difficult to get university courses in full English so it's a bit disappointing that this service is so hard to find in Spain and for someone who does not know much about the education system there it's quite confusing.


----------

